# Happy Holiday's!!!!!



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy Holiday's everyone!!!!  You must be thinking that this guy is crazy, it's not the holiday season yet....Well you're wrong because they officially began 3 day's ago!

Soon after the leaves fall off the tree's my family and I anxiously await the arrival of a special treat that is only around for a short time...For us it is one of the most sacred items and times of the year.....

EGGNOG! We LOVE eggnog latte's!! Of course I make them myself and would do so all year but aggnog is only here for a little while. We drink'em pretty regularly til early January when it leaves....

Do any of you like eggnog latte's? I'm enjoying one as I type which is probably why I'm even writing about it~great caffine hit~ :lol:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Nice!!!!

Well, I can't say I've ever had an Eggnog latte although such will not be the case after this holiday season.

Still, I'm right there with you...they finally reintroduced the milk I grew up with, Borden, in my area and I saw they had both the pumpkin spice eggnog and the good ol' eggnog on the rack and so I picked up one of each.

The most fattening stuff on Earth but every bit worth it!!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Had never heard of _eggnog latte_ so Google to the rescue.

Not tasted it so can't comment but in UK egg nog is something the older generation used to drink. Never thought it would end up being sold in Starbucks.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

My friend introduced me to the idea of putting eggnog in expresso. The thought of it was repulsive~I love egg nog and I love expresso but together-yuck! Well I like to try something before rejecting it so I gave it a whirl and was hooked at the first sip!!
Annie we must be in the same generation as I grew up drinking it also in fact my mom would make it....

If you do try it Starbucks is ok but we find it to be weak in expresso flavor. Best made with a very strong expresso and just the right amount of eggnog. Gotta practice making them to know what the right amount is...


----------

